# Draw length too long? See pic.



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's a pic of my wife shooting 3d this evening. I think her drawlength is 1/2" to 1" too long. What do you guys think?


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

It looks good on the face BUT that lean back tells me its long. Also, I would work on her grip. It looks like she is in too deep on the grip. If she is wearing that guard because she is getting hit by the string, that is a grip Problem. 

Wouldn't hurt to shorten it some and try it. Have her stand up straighter. And get that grip in check. About the exact same thing I've done with my girls and wife. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

chiefjason said:


> It looks good on the face BUT that lean back tells me its long. Also, I would work on her grip. It looks like she is in too deep on the grip. If she is wearing that guard because she is getting hit by the string, that is a grip Problem.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to shorten it some and try it. Have her stand up straighter. And get that grip in check. About the exact same thing I've done with my girls and wife.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the feedback. I was thinking the dl was a little too long and that is the reason for leaning back and also why she gets some good zingers on the arm, but didn't even think about the grip being wrong. We'll definitely work on that.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah, getting that grip correct will move her arm out of the way of the string. It rotates the forearm out of the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

Great, thanks!


----------



## kurtzgreg1561 (Aug 30, 2016)

chiefjason said:


> It looks good on the face BUT that lean back tells me its long. Also, I would work on her grip. It looks like she is in too deep on the grip. If she is wearing that guard because she is getting hit by the string, that is a grip Problem.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to shorten it some and try it. Have her stand up straighter. And get that grip in check. About the exact same thing I've done with my girls and wife.
> 
> ...


She is leaning back and her grip is incorrect as a couple others have noted but her bow arm elbow is also hyperextended( pointing down not out) and this causes arm slap which you also mentioned in your thread. Hope that helps some and good luck.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks guys appreciate it.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

She needs to shorten the wrist strap on the release. That will help raise her low draw elbow
And she will be able to curl her finger around the trigger instead of reaching for it with
Her finger tip.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

kurtzgreg1561 said:


> She is leaning back and her grip is incorrect as a couple others have noted but her bow arm elbow is also hyperextended( pointing down not out) and this causes arm slap which you also mentioned in your thread. Hope that helps some and good luck.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Nailed it here on all accounts.


----------



## Edste17 (Jan 1, 2017)

Her anchor point looks good but her front arm might be a bit hyper extended. One of the cleanest ways to measure the draw length that i learned from the John Dudley videos on youtube. Take a look. Its only a few minutes and he's got tons of good tips videos. Its called "Proper Draw Length with John Dudley of Nock On"


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. We shortened her dl from 29 to 28.5. She says it's more comfortable now and she is shooting tighter groups (already robin hooded one arrow). We'll adjust her release too. Thanks again!


----------

